# New Decoy????



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Any of you dakota boys know anything about these new dekes?

http://dakotadecoy.com/


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Not bad, apparently come from SD with the 605 area code.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It will be nice to see more pictures of them. J.D. did you e-mail them for more info?


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Just sent them an email.

Would like to know more before I drop all my money on DSD's.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

SILHOUETTES??


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

They are out of vermillion and im pretty sure they are fullbodies not silo's


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

They look great if they are fullbodies, but I can't quite figure out why they would model them on a black background if they were fullbodies. I'll be curious to see if they are fullbodies, and what they cost!!....Let us know fowler!!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Received and email back within 5 minutes of sending one.

Hear is what I was told.

We won't have any decoys in stock until early fall, hopefully by late August.

The photos don't do them justice! My goal was to 
produce a decoy that looked as good or better than Dave Smiths, with Big 
Foots durability, at a price everybody could afford. Our X-treme Honkers 
have done just that!

They will be on a motion base very similar to Dave Smiths.

We went out and hired a world class carver to produce the ultimate Canada 
decoy. These will be awesome to look at, durable, so you don't have to 
individually bag them, at a price you'll be able to afford. As soon as the 
prices are set, we'll let you know.
We have field tested these and will be in full production by this coming 
fall.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

AWESOME!!

Can't wait to see 'em in person


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

If they are as good as they say they are, they will be a good decoy that a lot of us have been waiting for.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We have heard all these claims before. I won't hold my breath!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Look good...and thats coming from me


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

those decoys really do look good! GHG and Bigfoot hold on to your nuts, looks like thier may be a little competition :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Some pretty big claims there. I'm very skeptical but anxious at the same time.


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

They look good, I would like to see the $ tag and durability.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

If they're durable, good looking, and somewhere between Bigfoots and Dave Smiths in price...I'm sold.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> We have heard all these claims before. I won't hold my breath!


I with you on that one. I'm not gonna get too excited over it yet. Hopefully there affordable and durable.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am still going to kill geese with the same spread I have used for years. But the decoys look tight. And I would like to see them in person.


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

I saw those at the carvers during all stages of production from blocks of wood to the finished product. They look great


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Look good...and thats coming from me


No Kidding :wink:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I love when all these new full bodies come out.... a little seller competition never hurt any consumer :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I like seeing a decoy coming from the Dakotas, or any waterfowl company for that matter. So many of the waterfowl industry is geared towards to the south so it'll be nice to see some northern blood in the water. With that being said, most companies take a couple years to get the quirks out of their products so I'll probably sit back for awhile and let them mature.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It's basic Economics. Supply goes up, demand goes down, along with price. But then everyone is rockin a full-body spread and geese become harder to kill. Next everyone searches for the next big thing.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Doesnt matter if they are rocking 500 full bodys, if they dont know how to set them, where to set them, and how to call them they could set 500 decoys and it wouldn't matter. Most people dont get it, but some do. I don't worry about most just the few, like Porkchop!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I heard Porkchop just hides under a single super-mag shell and stacks them up! One decoy, one shooter, no problems.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I heard Porkchop never needs to flag because his double cluck is like catnip to a goose's ears. One call, one double cluck, stacks of geese!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

the decoys look tight. ill still probably have the same decoys ive been killlin birds over by fall though


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> I heard Porkchop never needs to flag because his double cluck is like catnip to a goose's ears. One call, one double cluck, stacks of geese!


Is Porkchop the new Chuck Norris?

:lol: We could have some fun with that one.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I think the thread needs to be started. I think it would be fun. Until he starts talking about him self and we all know Porkchop would never start talking about him self!! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Is Porkchop the new Chuck Norris?


No, Chuck Norris is the old PorkChop!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bring it on boyzz!! :wink:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> > Is Porkchop the new Chuck Norris?
> 
> 
> No, Chuck Norris is the old PorkChop!


Chop, you and I have got to get a hunt penciled in for this Fall!... 

Oh yeah, the decoys look & sound good too. Will have to get some and give them a try...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

NDT,

I sure look forward to it. :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I heard that instead of using a layout blind Porkchop lays bareass naked and impales himself with thousands of pieces of stubble every morning.

PostScript- This is why geese refer to him as "White Death" as there is a giant flash of blinding white when PC jumps up into shooting position and his hiney is exposed to the morning sun.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I heard Pork Chop fathered every man on this board.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

they look good :beer: but i bet there a little bit more pricey than they claim to be. That e-mail sounded like a sales pitch


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I emailed them this morning and got this response a couple hours later.
I was asking specifically about customer service, availability of replacement heads/bases, and if they will have decoys available before the Sept 1st opener. Here's what I got back, sounds like they know what they need to do to beat those other outfits and build a customer base...

_Jon,

Thanks for the interest. First off about customer service..... when you call us 
you'll be speaking to one of the owners. I also have a partner and you'll get 
one of us. If there's a problem with any of our products... we'll stand behind 
it without making you give up your first born!

We are starting production now and hope to have product ready by September. 
We've taken our time getting them to where we want them, and know we'll miss 
out on some 07 sales, but getting it right is first priority.

We will have heads available, they are flocked heads and flocking will wear. 
The flocking is tough as nails and won't peel off, but rubbing does wear it 
down. You should get several years out of the flocking with a bit of care.

I've added you to our email list and will keep you posted as to price and 
availability. We are working on our web site and will alert you to the launch 
date. We just through the teaser page up to start getting the word out. We will 
have dealers as well as selling direct. All of the product will be stocked in 
SD with same day shipping.

Again, thanks for the interest in our X-treme Honkers. I'll be in touch!

Bill_


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Terminator, Thanks for sharing your information with us. I emailed Bill as well some time ago, and got a prompt response back too! It's pretty refreshing to have folks like this in this business with the larger decoy companies duking it out. I've got high hopes for the success of the Dakota Decoy, and I hope Bill wins one for the little guy.

:beer: 
HM


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Bill Willroth was in Bigfoots vide from last season, is this bigfoot trying to start a new brand to take more market share? If not the boys at Bigfoot must be pist at Willroth. These decoys might be Bigfoots (plastic durbaility wise) from a new carving? I guess we'll get a better idea in September.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

water_swater said:


> If not the boys at Bigfoot must be pist at Willroth. These decoys might be Bigfoots (plastic durbaility wise) from a new carving? I guess we'll get a better idea in September.


That would be sweet! The boys at BF would have nobody to blame but themselves for not making any big changes.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Im excited to see how Dakota Decoys pans out, like stated above, its good to see the "North" get into the mix


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's a few new pics for you guys to get excited about.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice looking dekes..
But it looks like they ate a little too much popcorn at the city park..maybe a bit on the plump side..?? 

Paint scheme looks really good...


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

any word sniper if they are gonna be available before the early season and on the price. They look like they could be expensive. They look even better in those pictures than on the website :beer:


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

they look awesome in those pics, but I'll agree with justund. They look pricey.


----------



## Calef (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey guys, rest assured those are not "Big Foot plastic" from a new mold. Big Foot isn't starting a new brand to gain market share. They are not associated with Big Foot in any way. The "boys at Big Foot" certainly aren't p----- at Bill, don't have a reason to be.
But...Big Foot hasn't made any major changes???!!! What about full body ducks with 3 different body positions? What about duck floaters with 4 different body styles? What about motion bases? And not just another ring base knock off but something that actually works. There are more coming soon...Black ducks, sleeper and rester shells and without spoiling anything Art is a carving machine right now.

Barnie


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Bigfoot shells!!!!!!
:bowdown:

I've been begging bigfoot to make a molded-in color Canada shell for 10 years Barnie!!

How 'bout some sleeper head attachments for the FB's and floaters??

Will you please enlighten us on the ETA for the above mentioned items??

Thanks!!

HM


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Justund, they will be available before this fall but there wont be too much time before the start of the early season to snatch them up, many dealers will be carrying them also


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't tell if there is any flocking on them?? If there isn't then please get your wife or girlfriend to give them a scratch with her fingernails and not to mess around. Tell us, maybe even show us with some pics. how they hold up. Sounds weird but its an easy test to see how they will hold up if they are hitting together a little, or taking some minor abuse. Look fantastic, but if they scratch easy, or paint falls off when they get wet etc..... They aren't going to be worth a dime. 
Yes please hit us with some prices, and how many are going to be included in each box. We talking greaters and lessers?? maybe some shells too? or sleeper and rester styles. 
Final decisions, and where we can go to get a hold of them specifically would be awesome. GREAT LOOKING HOPEFULLY DURABLE AND FATTER TO DRAW SOME OF THOSE 20LB BIG BOYS IN FOR US. THANKS BOYS :jammin:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice pics. Can't wait to see the dekes in person at the store...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

To clear some confusion, here is what Bill told me

Ryan,

First of all.... Good luck in Iraq. We appreciate what you're about to do for us!

The photos don't do them justice! My goal was to produce a decoy that looked as good or better than the most expensive brands, with the durability hunters expect and deserve, at a price everybody could afford. Our X-treme Honkers have done just that!

We went out and hired a world class carver to produce the ultimate Canada 
decoy. We have 3 body styles with 5 different heads. These will be awesome to look at, durable, so you don't have to individually bag them, at a price you'll be able to afford. As soon as the prices are set, we'll let you know.

We have field tested these and they will be available by early fall. We could've had them ready by this summer, but chose to make sure we could back up our talk!

We will have a full slate of dealers, as well as selling direct. Please keep 
checking back with us. I've added you to our mail list, and will keep you 
updated as to the decoys arrival date and price scheme.

Find attached a few photos of the prototypes. They will probably be the largest decoy on the market. They are very similar in size to Dave Smiths honkers. They will be molded out of a blend of high density and low density polyethylene. Very similar to Big Foots, but a bit firmer.

They will be on a motion base, and also have a locked position for guys who haven't bought into the motion thing!

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I actually just saw the bigfoot FB ducks for the first time tonight at cabelas. They look pretty good. The motion system seems like it will work quite well. They will swivel plenty but have no up/down motion. They seem like they would be pretty durable. They aren't flexible like the BF canadas, and I haven't had any problems with my GHG FB ducks durability wise. Wish I could say the same about canadas.

I didn't mean to put down BF. I just get excited every year they will completely redo their line and be the "great american hope" because I get pretty sick of dealing with the baggage that came along with the FFD's I got last year. It really is hard to pick which decoys to buy right now... If the current style BF's were the same price as lesser GHG's there wouldn't be a question in my mind (or many others) which to buy. Easier said then done though right...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I can't wait.

Ordered a couple new heads and a base from GHG/Avery 3 weeks ago and they haven't yet arrived. A follow up call revealed they haven't been shipped and the only info the guy I talked could give me was that "the order is in the system"...


----------



## Calef (Jun 29, 2006)

Hatchetman,

The shells are "in proccess" right now and are an '08 item. I have some pics of the carvings but they aren't painted. As I said earlier there will be a sleeper and a rester shell. When we get smoe samples I'll post up a pic.

Sleeper heads on the floaters won't work because of the head connection. I'll run the sleeper head on the full bodies by Art and see what he thinks.

Barnie


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Barnie...I would be great to see a sleeper head attachment for the current Fullbodies & that would be awesome if you could run it by Art. There's no sense in having "the other" companies make such an item when it would make more sense to get them directly from bigfoot with the bigfoot quality & customer support behind the product as well....IMO that should be a hot selling little number for all of the current bigfoot owners like me who use the FB's religiously on the ice, river, and shoreline...makes alot of sense!

I will be looking forward to the pictures of the shells!!

THANKS AGAIN BARNIE!

HM


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

so...anyone ever get a price?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea. they look like great decoys but look pricey. like to know the price. especially seeing as i got more money now that im doing a couple cash jobs for like 20 dollars an hour here and there. i think i want to get some.


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

www.dakotadecoy.com

i think i heard 420 a dozen and just my .02 i think they look really good, would like to see some lessers for out here, but they dont even go on sale til the 12th


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i can't help but think how "chubby" they look


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i'm in triple b's boat.....too much corn/peas. They wont beat bigfoot in durability but hey, NO RUBBER BANDS!!!


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

I just got a 4 pack of the new Dakota Decoy avtives. They look way better in person than they do in the pics. They also have the best motion system I have seen.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

They are a good looking decoy i have seen them in person but the "wings" are too big and the decoys themselves are huge. They make the DSD honkers look small. Might as well bust out my Flambeau Supermag Full-body honkers. At $440 a dozen you might as well buy FFD honkers.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Gerrells in Devils Lake has a sample,,,,looks pretty good....


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Hoggr said:


> I just got a 4 pack of the new Dakota Decoy avtives. They look way better in person than they do in the pics. They also have the best motion system I have seen.


If you could, it would be great to see a picture of a Dakata Decoy sitting next to another common brand of decoy so we can get an idea of the size. Also, could you describe the motion system?

Thanks


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Scatterwood said:


> They are a good looking decoy i have seen them in person but the "wings" are too big and the decoys themselves are huge. They make the DSD honkers look small. Might as well bust out my Flambeau Supermag Full-body honkers. At $440 a dozen you might as well buy FFD honkers.


That's still less than half the price of DSD's and if they are even half as good then I think it's a pretty good deal since I think that DSD's are 3 times better than GHG FFD's. I need to see some in person.


----------

